# Huntingdon and Cambridge



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Anyone know of a pub stopover between Huntingdon and Cambridge (7M+ and tag axle)
Marion & Mike


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think its the 5 wives at St Ives, its a pub motorhomestopover, try there, i'll send you the details if you can find it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Not a pub as such, but you could try the Dolphin Hotel by the bridge at St. Ives.

You must approach from the south as Bridge Street and the bridge itself is closed to traffic.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...=prpC5L-lubkrqc8DesDnFQ&cbp=12,352.57,,0,3.34

As you can see it's got a huge flat car park, £1 (I think) exit fee, unless you patronise the bar or restaurant when they will give you an exit token if you ask.

If you don't really need the pub bit, just a stopover, off the A.14 at J.26 (the A.1096 St Ives junction) there is a large pull off area (too big to call it a lay-by) used by HGV's (and all and sundry) as an overnight park up area.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...303952,-0.09392&spn=0.00677,0.027273&t=h&z=16


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Motorhome Stopover club can provide around 500 pubs etc. Worth a look.
Alan


----------

